# Working out everyday



## orpheus (Nov 16, 2003)

I've been working out 2-3 days per week on average for the past year. Now, I'd like to get toned. Would working out for a little more than an hour every day be overdoing it if I eat a lot of protein?


----------



## new shoes (Oct 25, 2008)

nope not all, my aunt and uncle usually work out for 2 hours/day at the gym when they're training (they're in bodybuilding). but of course u gotta work ur way up so u don't put too much stress on ur body..like for one week, start on increasing ur workout time...and then the next week, add in a day...and do so for the next few weeks till ur working out everyday. if u take on this big goal all at once, u'll get discouraged/bored easily and want to give up. but go ahead, u could do it =)


----------



## radiohead (Dec 15, 2008)

It depends on the type of workout too.


I've always thought working out every-other day was the most beneficial to my body; I felt it gave my body time to recovery/rebuild on the off-days and supplementing with amino-acids and protein helped me in that process as well. Of course, you can just work-out different muscle groups on different days.....but I am pretty sure working out the SAME muscles every single day isn't necessarily the best way to go about it(unless you take steroids or some insane amount of supplements/chemicals that make your muscles recover insanely quick); I just know the off-day/time after working out is the time when your muscles actually re-build and get stronger or whatever......

I am not saying you shouldn't work-out everyday either, because I've done that as well; I'd recommend you just have 2 different workout plans(like biceps/legs for the first plan and triceps/back/other for the 2nd plaN), then just alternate the workouts every other day; I believe this will allow your muscles to recover/rebuild accordingly. 

Obviously running/cardio and other types of workouts(other than weight-lifting) can be done every day as well; and I know when I ran every day(even if just for 10 minutes) I felt extremely good physically and mentally.

All these recommendations and I haven't really worked out in over a year.....haha.


----------



## hidden poet (Mar 8, 2009)

Ya, radiohead is right, alternate muscle groups, never do the same group 2 days in a row. 

Also, what you may want to do is set a minimun amount of cardio to do everyday, and then set up "Intesity" days with lifting. That way, you won't get overworked. 

When I worked out almost every day for a summer to get in shape for football and lost 25 pounds, It felt great. The self-confidence issue is just a huge factor. 

Accomplishing goals is a very good feeling.


----------



## orpheus (Nov 16, 2003)

Today was the first day I worked out my legs. I used the standing calve machine where there are two pads leveled on the shoulders, and now I have two big red rashes on both sides of the shoulders. WIll this subside after working the machine for a while?


----------



## poot (Jan 31, 2009)

working out every day is one of the best things you can do for anxiety and depression. I lift every day (different muscle groups) and feel much much better. It makes you feel great mentally, gives you a sense of accomplishment, and improves your physique which can help social anxiety by boosting your self-esteem.

Its important to find a good routine so you allow your body to be worked every day. I do on separate days:
-arms
-chest
-back+shoulders
-legs

I also work abs every other day. Each routine takes about an hour-hour and a half. Its critical that if you plan on working out every day that you make sure you're using good form. If you workout out that often and don't have good form, you will be very susceptible to injuries. And trust me, it sucks having to take time off for an injury when it helps so much mentally, not to mention physically too.

Get a good routine+form by working with a trainer or visting www.bodybuilding.com.

I'm taking this semester off from school because of depression caused by social anxiety. Since I have so much free time on my hands I started lifting one day. Ever since then I've created an amazing routine with the help from people on bodybuilding.com and also take a few supplements (muscle milk, 100%whey, and animal pump) which are not only great for working out but are healthy for your diet.

I know I seem like I'm rambling but I just wanted to point out how helpful working out can be and how it has now become my favorite hobby. The physical and mental benefits are terrific. Good luck =)


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

By getting toned do you mean with very low body fat like 5-10 percent range? I would start with nutrition.


----------



## orpheus (Nov 16, 2003)

MavenMI6Agent009 said:


> By getting toned do you mean with very low body fat like 5-10 percent range? I would start with nutrition.


Hmm...I don't even know what my body fat range is, but I'm 5"11, 175lbs. Seems pretty normal for my height.

I'd like to gain about 10lbs in muscle. I must admit that I do eat fast food a couple times a week, and I have a little gut, but I think I'll lose that once I work this regiment for a month or two (I actually like my gut, for some reason).

Working out used to be a hassle, but since I've been going more I've gotten used to it. It also helps to actually see the results of my labor much sooner.


----------



## orpheus (Nov 16, 2003)

poot said:


> I also work abs every other day. Each routine takes about an hour-hour and a half. Its critical that if you plan on working out every day that you make sure you're using good form. If you workout out that often and don't have good form, you will be very susceptible to injuries. And trust me, it sucks having to take time off for an injury when it helps so much mentally, not to mention physically too.
> 
> Get a good routine+form by working with a trainer or visting www.bodybuilding.com.


My routine is: 2 days upper body, 2 days lower body, 2 days legs, and 1 day cardio. I usually run about 15 minutes each session to warm up.



> I'm taking this semester off from school because of depression caused by social anxiety. Since I have so much free time on my hands I started lifting one day. Ever since then I've created an amazing routine with the help from people on bodybuilding.com and also take a few supplements (muscle milk, 100%whey, and animal pump) which are not only great for working out but are healthy for your diet.


A friend suggested protein mix, but I just drink slimfast. He also recommended a creatine powder called Cell-Tech. I may check it out, though I haven't had a problem recovering from my works-outs now that I've made them a regular routine.


----------



## 2Talkative (Nov 1, 2007)

Cerberus said:


> By biggest obstacle is eating healthy.


I always find going to the gym 3 times a week the hardest. That and motivation to do cardio.


----------



## Danny lightning (Mar 20, 2009)

what i do is this. arms and legs one day, chest and back the next day.. i spend about 1-2 hours a day working out and rest on saturday and sunday. you never want to work out the same muscles 2 days in a row. 

when you work out you are breaking your muscles cells in half. they at least 24 hour to heal.. your muscles get bigger because the cells break in half and regrow.. eat healthy and have a whey protein shake with in 30 min after you are done working out also drink lots of water and never work out on a full stomach. you can have a small snack about half a hour before working out. preferably something high in protein like nuts or a few spoons of peanut butter. after your work out have that protein shake and when you are hungry again eat a good meal..


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

protein would be essential if youre working out muscle groups intensely so you wont look skinny. High intensity interval training will speed up the fat burning process and may even build muscle. 70% is nutrition and the rest is exercise in my opinion. I find motivation difficult with a mood disorder because sometimes I dont want to do anything but sleep.


----------

